
DIY Internet spreading through Middle East and Africa - Garbage
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/green/detail?entry_id=92429
======
pasbesoin
Note the cited MIT Fab Lab link:

<http://fabfi.fablab.af/index.html>

